# Setting up new tank, advice on filter or sump?



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

I have a 110g tall tank that I'm planning on setting up. To my surprise my wife had allowed me to keep this tank in the new baby room (which is due mid-September). I have a 33g tank set up which I will be taking down. Again surprised I got to keep the big tank lol.

I've had the tank for 1.5 years never had water in it, but planning on doing it now. 
The tank is going to be freshwater, and lightly planted. I'm hoping to keep clown loaches in it plus some other community fish.

I've got a sump for the tank. Although I've never set up a sump and I'm a bit intimidated by doing it. I think I have everything I'd need for a sump. Other then the plumping, I have a sump, mag-drive model 7 pump (I assume I'd be able to use that). Don't know if I'm missing anything else. The tank is drilled already.

My other thought was buying a Rena Filstar XP XL (that I can get brand new for $145.00). Plug the holes in the tank, and blam-o.

Just wondering thoughts from some other hobbyists. Pros, con's etc...

Appreciate the help.

Update: so it seems from some of the research that although this may be an"okay filter" it is on the cheap side.... Ughhhh, don't know what to do lol

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I would use a sump and replace it with canister any time if space is allowed.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm no expert but I wish all my tanks are drilled. Sump is not necessary with fresh water but I like to hide all my hardware as much as possible, heaters, dosing pumps, CO2 diffusers etc. All you need are some filter floss, bio media and should be good! Extra money then goes to nice fish.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

If you go sump and have at least 3 holes drilled, I recommend 'herbie' style plumping. It's very silent.

You need 2 holes for drain and 1 for return. If you only have 2 holes drilled, you can do your return over the edge, but it's not as nice.

You're also going to need a quality gate valve. I tried with just using a ball valve and I couldn't tune it. Gate valves are another $40-$70 depending on quality and size. I used one from J&L.

Another advantage from sump: evaporation 'happens' in the sump so the water level in your upper tank stays the same.

Good luck.


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

I was always under the impression that two holes was all you needed, a return and a drain. 

Both holes are drilled 2/3rds on the way up the side of the tank and I have a little black box type (overflow?) In one corner...... Anyways..

Different question though is rigor plumbing best for this or can flexible rubbing work?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

you can use two holes but three as mentioned is better it sounds like you have a overflow that will work fine. yes you can use flexible line i use it also but id make sure its secure and wont move. something that may also helps is when the tank is filled and running find out the levels of your sump when running and when you turn off the power just to make sure you do have a overflow or anything.


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

So I was completely wrong.... The holes are much futher lower then I thought, about half way for the one with the overflow and the other is about 1/3rd of the way up on the other side...?

So am I completely off here on what I need?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

dZilla said:


> I have a 110g tall tank that I'm planning on setting up. To my surprise my wife had allowed me to keep this tank in the new baby room (which is due mid-September). I have a 33g tank set up which I will be taking down. Again surprised I got to keep the big tank lol.
> 
> I've had the tank for 1.5 years never had water in it, but planning on doing it now.
> The tank is going to be freshwater, and lightly planted. I'm hoping to keep clown loaches in it plus some other community fish.
> ...


Ive never had a sump so I cant comment on that but I actually like the rena xp3. Its easy to clean. Holds a good amount of media. It might be cheap but its effective. Ive had no issues with mine over the past 5+ years. Parts are easy to find. Some people say its noisy. Mines in the cabinet so I dont really notice.


----------

